

YCombinator Remote Program - MChorfa

We need @ycombinator to start a remote program and goes international, So every idea turns into a startup around the world, please vote
======
omnivore
It wouldn't be YCombinator then. There are residency programs elsewhere all
over the world for people to participate in. It's about the human capital and
the location. So no, let's not move YC to be a franchise system, because it'd
lose a lot of what makes it great.

------
angersock
_" So every idea turns into a startup around the world, please vote"_

If you need to have somebody else give you a seal of approval and support, you
shouldn't be starting your own business. In fact, the vast majority of ideas
don't need to _be_ a business.

